# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Massive Warrior self healing. Works anywhere.

## mjk6994

Decided to try this out after seeing how Baron Blade worked with Spell power.


The heal on Diamond Flask scales with Spell Power and snap shots.


1. Have Diamond Flask.
2. Equip Spell power set.
3. Pop Diamond Flask.
4. Equip DPS set (don't remove Diamond Flask as it will remove the buff.)
5. Enjoy a huge HoT every 5 seconds for 1 minute and trample people in PvP and duels.

----------


## d0tc0m

Isn't this just working as intended?

----------


## mjk6994

Blade of the Baron was patched because of this, so I'd say no.

----------


## critshield111

why are u nickign other peopels content? WOW Classic - Warrior selfhealing with Diamond Flask! - YouTube

----------


## Augury13

> why are u nickign other peopels content? WOW Classic - Warrior selfhealing with Diamond Flask! - YouTube


Was that posted on ownedcore? I can't find it. If not then I don't see anything wrong with him sharing to us here.

----------


## mjk6994

> why are u nickign other peopels content? WOW Classic - Warrior selfhealing with Diamond Flask! - YouTube


If I discovered it from this video I would have given him credit. But I simply tested it after finishing the quest due to the Baron Blade situation.

But thank's for assuming I stole it from a video with 10k views and that multiple people can't discover the same thing.

----------


## billtay

> Isn't this just working as intended?


This is from Wowhead 2007 (Vanilla) FYI

By krasher (2,297 – 10·24) on 2007/02/12 (Patch 2.0.6) 
This trinket benefits 100% from +healing gear. If you equip a +200 healing mace, you will get 209 health per tick. Equip a set of pally gear with +700 healing and you'll heal over 14k HP each time you use it.

0

dreamslayer on 2007/03/22 (Patch 2.0.10)

*Hot Fix( 3 / 21 / 07 ) : "Healing bonuses no longer apply to the Diamond Flask."*

1


peeweesweden on 2007/03/23 (Patch 2.0.10)

Thank God this mess was finally cleared up.

----------

